# The most frustrating ride by far of all 9,000 I have given



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.

The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.

Both kids gave me heavy pushback but I proceeded to eject them and ended the ride. Only.... after they were out of the car and their ride ended, the $300 ride did not show up on my screen. It was not there. The kid updating his ride to 17 miles away must have caused Uber to send it out to other drivers. Fork!

To too it all off, I had just ejected the little twerp, and his 65 bucks, from my car so I didn't even get that. No more high value pings came in after that and all I got for what should have been a high dollar Sunday 4am - 6am was 25 dollars 😡😠

I guess it goes to show that after thousands of rides and years doing this, you never stop learning.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Day in the life...... WTF is a surge? Haven't seen 4.0 in 2 years. As a matter of fact I haven't seen Anything.0 in months. OR multiplier.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Day in the life...... WTF is a surge? Haven't seen 4.0 in 2 years.


Around here it is all or nothing. Mostly it's slim pickings but in the middle of the night in certain places there are some huge rides to be had. They compensate for the awful earnings that are now routine.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The "estimated earnings" info. Is that available for everybody?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

be thankfull for a ping!...im currently sitting in my normal fishing hole from 4am with crickets chirping!...surrounded by ants who in better days were not here....denver feels like a town of 25,000 people


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep, as soon as the kid added the stop your other ride was gone to the wind. Anytime the ride is changed it’ll reassign it, no matter what the change is, that way the other rider isn’t left waiting for you to do the changed ride. When we still had acceptance rates and I didn’t want the ride I would accept it, change the destination for my current ride to an address close to what the rider entered before I ended my trip and the crappy ride was gone without affecting my acceptance rating


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Denver Dick said:


> be thankfull for a ping!...im currently sitting in my normal fishing hole from 4am with crickets chirping!...surrounded by ants who in better days were not here....denver feels like a town of 25,000 people


Total bullshit night - 10.5 hours for just over $100 net of gas. And to think that morons in SF voted against $15.60/hr _plus_ mileage.



kdyrpr said:


> The "estimated earnings" info. Is that available for everybody?


No.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is why the proverbial bird in the hand is worth not just two, but, in your case, four in the proverbial bush.

If the customer does add a stop or change the destination, the application automatically re-assigns the stacked ping.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

And to think that morons in SF voted against $15.60/hr _plus_ mileage.


The Gift of Fish said:


> No.


What you need is more immigration
To do the job you won't do./



Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why the proverbial bird in the hand is worth not just two, but, in your case, four in the proverbial bush.
> 
> If the customer does add a stop or change the destination, the application automatically re-assigns the stacked ping.


Just a customer cancel can do that too. $3.87
I always forget that. Especially important on a long pick up that I don't take unless I am holding a huge surge and it's gone


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If the customer does add a stop or change the destination, the application automatically re-assigns the stacked ping.


Yes, that is the conclusion I reached.



Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why the proverbial bird in the hand is worth not just two, but, in your case, four in the proverbial bush.


Yes and no. When you're fishing for a big cahoona ping it's a fine art knowing which ones to take and which to pass on with the hunch that "the big one" is just around the corner. As Kenny Rogers said, "You gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em".



wallae said:


> And to think that morons in SF voted against $15.60/hr _plus_ mileage.
> 
> What you need is more immigration
> To do the job you won't do./


Agreed. I'm very much pro-immigration, regardless of what pieces of paper people have or don't have.

I know quite a few undocumented people here. They're all extremely hard-working family people whose aim is to better themselves. They love and take care of their children. Great people!

As far as doing jobs that I personally wouldn't do, one wouldn't need to be an immigrant to do them. Not sure what you're getting at with that one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "You gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em".


This is the time when you _shouldda' fol-didd._


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Your saying you didn't know when


The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, that is the conclusion I reached.
> 
> 
> Agreed. I'm very much pro-immigration,





The Gift of Fish said:


> I know quite a few undocumented people here. They're all extremely hard-working family people whose aim is to better themselves. They love and take care of their children. Great people!


I did too... but that has no bearing on the fact that jobs and people have to balance.
A high minimum wage does not help if you can't find a job.

if I had a pizza shop I would hire all my cousins but it one point you have to stop. When you can't feed yourself


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is the time when you _shouldda' fol-didd._


Yes, hindsight is 20/20. However, I couldn't have known that boyo was going to extend his trip, so it's ultimately useless in this example.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


This is lesson of not be too greedy. That $300 ride was something which blows out your mind because $65 for 17 miles for pax already in your car was good ride by itself. The fact you still complain after that makes me think you did not learn anything.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NotMe said:


> This is lesson of not be too greedy. That $300 ride was something which blows out your mind because $65 for 17 miles for pax already in your car was good ride by itself. The fact you still complain after that makes me think you did not learn anything.


No, "greed" doesn't come into it. The name of the game is profit maximisation - the more profit, the better.

There is no point in arbitrarily limiting the amount of money one makes from a business activity.



wallae said:


> Your saying you didn't know when
> 
> I did too... but that has no bearing on the fact that jobs and people have to balance.
> A high minimum wage does not help if you can't find a job.
> ...


Pre-Covid, the unemployment rate in SF was an ultra-low 2% - there is no evidence that the minimum wage affected the number of jobs available.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Success is all about balance and experience. Out of your 9000 rides was this the first big fish gets out of the hook?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NotMe said:


> Success is all about balance and experience.


Hardly a revelation; this clearly isn't Mount Sinai! Of course success in many areas is fostered by judgment and experience.


> Out of your 9000 rides was this the first big fish gets out of the hook?


Again, of course not. Not all pings convert into actual rides.

Pings are simply sales leads and should not be treated as money in the bank. However, this episode was frustrating because of the manner in which it happened.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

To me it's like batting average, you aren't going to hit every time. If you are good then your strategy works 80 or 90% of the time. Then there is always the fact that they change the algorithm so the game is never the same. Last night I'm sitting outside at bar close, surge is $3.50 and nearest car is 10 minutes away. 2 weeks ago this was a wait 3 minutes for next surge adjustment to get to $8 to 10 bucks. I waited 8 minutes and it never moved. 

You take your best shot, if it works out well most of the time then don't lament the ones that get away. It's not greed and it's not bird in the hand, it's playing the percentages and coming out ahead in the long run.


----------



## Uberinghonda (Aug 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


I am surprised it took you that many trips for you to know that uber takes away the last trip you accepted if the passenger extends the current trip you are on. It took me maybe after 1 or 2 thousand trips to notice that, but it is something rare that happens. Good thing the riders didn't go make a false complaint against you like what so many psychos do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You take your best shot, if it works out well most of the time then don't lament the ones that get away. It's not greed and it's not bird in the hand, it's playing the percentages and coming out ahead in the long run.


Exactly. Ubering is like poker. You don't know what hand your opponent is about to throw down, and you don't know what hand (ping) Uber is about to throw down. It's all about knowing when to settle for an ok ride or to hold out for a big cahoona, and one can't get that right all the time.

I agree, saying that wanting to maximise profit is greed is just silly. Greed is wanting more of something than is needed, and $300 certainly doesn't exceed my monetary needs.

"Bird in the hand" is pretty useless in Ubering. In its purest form that would mean taking every ping that was offered, which would be foolish.

Anyway, I was frustrated not that I lost the big cahoona ride, but because the twerp in the back seat changed his destination and I did not know that it would be lost because of this. Still, every cloud.... now I know!



Uberinghonda said:


> I am surprised it took you that many trips for you to know that uber takes away the last trip you accepted if the passenger extends the current trip you are on. It took me maybe after 1 or 2 thousand trips to notice that, but it is something rare that happens. Good thing the riders didn't go make a false complaint against you like what so many psychos do.


Yeah... I guess the gods conspired to only have that situation arise after so many rides. Spooky.

No, lol, the pax actually did submit a false report of "driver wore no mask" after their ejection. No point in telling Uber; I just filed a "no mask" complaint back at him via the app.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> The "estimated earnings" info. Is that available for everybody?


everybody in Calif.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Total bullshit night - 10.5 hours for just over $100 net of gas. And to think that morons in SF voted against $15.60/hr _plus_ mileage.
> 
> 
> No.


Forget about surge rides in the way how it was, too many ants.
17 miles gonna be extra 100$, I would take it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

fish, I guess it's an ez guess what you will do next time you are anywhere near the destination when a high dollar ping comes in...

Lesson learned.

BTW I had not made the connection the connection (after 4K rides) that an inserted stop would bump any queued up rides. Frankly, last minute stop inserts are as rare as hen's teeth in my world. And one of those combined with a queued up ride....


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know quite a few undocumented people here. They're all extremely hard-working family people whose aim is to better themselves. They love and take care of their children. Great people!


Do you know this gentleman as well? https://www.foxnews.com/us/san-jose-church-stabbing-immigrant-deported

The "all the illegals I know are salt of the earth" fireside story-time hour is always fun. I'm sure the majority are wonderful people, and if we could trade some of our US born scumbags 1 for 1, I'd welcome them with open arms. Unfortunately, we don't need more homeless or rideshare drivers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Do you know this gentleman as well? https://www.foxnews.com/us/san-jose-church-stabbing-immigrant-deported
> 
> The "all the illegals I know are salt of the earth" fireside story-time hour is always fun. I'm sure the majority are wonderful people, and if we could trade some of our US born scumbags 1 for 1, I'd welcome them with open arms. Unfortunately, we don't need more homeless or rideshare drivers.


I sure don't know why we need sanctuary cities for felons.
I lived in Stabba Ana Ca
And speaking of walls I would love to see every gated community in California take down their walls and gates


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

for 300 bucks that must have been a real long ride to the middle of nowhere.............


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> fish, I guess it's an ez guess what you will do next time you are anywhere near the destination when a high dollar ping comes in...


Exactly! End the current ride immediately and take the pax for free from ride end point to the destination they originally entered. Any pushback = GTFO immediately.

This kid was quick, though. His destination change came in seconds after the big dolla ping.



dnlbaboof said:


> for 300 bucks that must have been a real long ride to the middle of nowhere.............


70 miles at 4.0 surge.



MikhailCA said:


> Forget about surge rides in the way how it was, too many ants.
> 17 miles gonna be extra 100$, I would take it.


I have a good location that often kicks out $100-$150 fares at the right times. I planned to do the short hop ride and then wait for a big cahoona ride. And I would have got away with it if it wasn't for those meddling kids.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Do you know this gentleman as well? https://www.foxnews.com/us/san-jose-church-stabbing-immigrant-deported
> 
> The "all the illegals I know are salt of the earth" fireside story-time hour is always fun. I'm sure the majority are wonderful people, and if we could trade some of our US born scumbags 1 for 1, I'd welcome them with open arms. Unfortunately, we don't need more homeless or rideshare drivers.


No, I don't know that gentleman.

I love a good fireside story too! Especially scary ones &#128123;

Anyway, dude above said that we need more immigration, and I was agreeing with him. Some people want more immigration, some want less. Everyone's different. Your mileage may vary. May contain nuts. Etc etc.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly! End the current ride immediately and take the pax for free from ride end point to the destination they originally entered. Any pushback = GTFO immediately.
> 
> This kid was quick, though. His destination change came in seconds after the big dolla ping.
> 
> ...


Stop promoting your place, I can go over there and set my surge for 3.9 :smiles:
It's 50miles away from me, but I can do it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Stop promoting your place, I can go over there and set my surge for 3.9 :smiles:
> It's 50miles away from me, but I can do it. :smiles:


I haven't said where it is. Could it be Berkeley? South Oakland? North Bay? Redwood City? Walnut Creek?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


Well that truly sucks. Did the Algorithm play a trick on you? Or was it just another Uber glitch? I guess there's no way to know.

Or did the rider with the $300 trip freak out at the price and cancel?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I haven't said where it is. Could it be Berkeley? South Oakland? North Bay? Redwood City?


Nov*** :smiles:
Are we going to open the next letter ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Nov*** :smiles:


No, I moved out of there a while ago. No big cahoona rides from there anyway, even before Covid.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I moved out of there a while ago. No big cahoona rides from there anyway, even before Covid.





MikhailCA said:


> Why are you fishing in my lake? It's private property :smiles:
> And why do you have 0 service fee? I'm jealous.


Theres not so many options, only 2.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

goneubering said:


> Well that truly sucks. Did the Algorithm play a trick on you? Or was it just another Uber glitch? I guess there's no way to know.
> 
> Or did the rider with the $300 trip freak out at the price and cancel?


None of the above. No tricks, no glitches, and driver is notified when a queued pax cancels. If you read from the beginning of the thread the reason is pretty clear. ;>


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


Once someone updates the trip to add a new stop, it is too late, whoever is stacked gets bumped off. Sorry this happened to you but next time you know you can't get the trip back once someone adds onto the the fare.

A lot of times I ask the pax to add a new stop when we are going to wait somewhere deliberately to bump off the new ride request that came in so the next person can get a new driver. (Without me having to cancel the ride and count against me).


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Man this just reminds me, and I’ve heard it mentioned plenty of times here, that this is really the year of passengers fumbling for more stops. WHY!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I guess it goes to show that after thousands of rides and years doing this, you never stop learning.


Thanks bro for the tip and for sharing. Now I learned something new today too for sure. Every ant should make UP.net their main bookmark. ESPECIALLY the newbies to avoid getting scammed! Those are the most painful stories to read. Imagine getting your weekly payout robbed! And your hopes for a "Covid Bonus" dashed...

Sorry about your losing the big fish...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


Am I correct in assuming that you set your app to 4x as opposed to relying on Uber to set the surge?

If I lived in California and had even an inkling that there was enough demand, I'd crank that multiplier way up.

Remember, the higher the surge, the greater the need for a dashcam for protection against lying slimebags looking to steal free rides.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I did lose a fat surge XL ride over adding a stop before. That was good to learn then. Thanks to this thread, I could see the rare scenario of actually racing them for the end ride swipe. Would be an amazing power play.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

The decision was done the minute the extra stop was added, immediately bumps off the stacked ride to another driver. Had a similar situation occur to me. Uber's algorithm is always in play to minimize delays for riders.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


&#128514; surge! &#128514;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA. How sad and more importantly how pathetic! Of course the best part of this whole thread is where you are having a hissy fit over that elusive .25 a minute you so desperately seek!

It doesn't take a sheer genius to figure out that being an employee of Uber means you will never get a $270 to $311 ping. Wait, aren't you a sheer genius???? &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;

Between this missed opportunity and you banging on gates like a madman and driving around in circles so your cheap cell phone can get a signal only to find out you like to prove how butch you are by kicking out paying pax maybe rideshare is just not right for you.

Isn't there a McDonald's in your area that will make your minimum wage dreams come true?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA. How sad and more importantly how pathetic! Of course the best part of this whole thread is where you are having a hissy fit over that elusive .25 a minute you so desperately seek!
> 
> It doesn't take a sheer genius to figure out that being an employee of Uber means you will never get a $270 to $311 ping. Wait, aren't you a sheer genius???? &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
> 
> ...


The point of this thread was to share my experience and help others learn what I learned about stacked rides. Go and take your negativity and your point scoring attempts elsewhere, ya sad schmuck!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The point of this thread was to share my experience and help others learn what I learned about stacked rides. Go and take your negativity and your point scoring attempts elsewhere, ya sad schmuck!


Thank you for sharing that sad experience! Your loss is our gain.

May the .25 force be with you, Uber-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Thank you for sharing that sad experience! Your loss is our gain.
> 
> May the .25 force be with you, Uber-Wan Kenobi.


Looks like I have my own personal troll who follows me from thread to thread! How _cute_!

Seriously, though, there are many threads that are suitable for morons. Please go and find yourself one. Thanks &#128077;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looks like I have my own personal troll who follows me from thread to thread! How _cute_!


Oh how original. Where have I seen this before? I thought a sheer genius like you would say something more original. But I wasn't aware commenting on a open thread makes one a troll! Thanks, we just keep on learning things from the smartest person in the universe!

I guess you only start threads and never comment on threads you don't create, right?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> But I wasn't aware commenting on a open thread makes one a troll!





Fusion_LUser said:


> I guess you only start threads and never comment on threads you don't create, right?


Two strawmen for the price of one! You outdo yourself!

Such an amount of angst in your posts, and with your referencing of other posts I have written in other threads, it does seem that you've got a thing for me. However, I can't remember any threads you've taken part in, or any of your content. Whatever I did to you, I didn't realise you were so sensitve. I hope you will be able to get over it.

Run along, now.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Two strawmen for the price of one! You outdo yourself!


OK Uber Sensei I'll be nice. When you made your comment in threads I've started or when you are alone at 3AM waiting for that elusive ping and can think of nobody else other than me to mention in a thread I had nothing to do with I figured you could dish it out and take it. But I guess I was wrong. You think you can dish it but certainly not take it.

Had I known you were going to start crying about trolls and how you are trying to teach those who are not a sheer genius like you I would have never said anything.

I must insist you immediately return to your Uber 101 class and I will leave your fragile little existence alone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> OK Uber Sensei I'll be nice. When you made your comment in threads I've started or when you are alone at 3AM waiting for that elusive ping and can think of nobody else other than me to mention in a thread I had nothing to do with I figured you could dish it out and take it. But I guess I was wrong. You think you can dish it but certainly not take it.
> 
> Had I known you were going to start crying about trolls and how you are trying to teach those who are not a sheer genius like you I would have never said anything.
> 
> I must insist you immediately return to your Uber 101 class and I will leave your fragile little existence alone.


Again, I have no recollection of anything you've written/contributed. Sorry!

Such bitterness, such butthurt, so sad.

Anyway, run along now, delicate little one!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Im an AZ 🐜 and can say Im glad I don't understand what CA ants go through. I cannot relate to setting a surge or uber gambling and am grateful for that. I only pray that californitis doesn't infect our state.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Im an AZ &#128028; and can say Im glad I don't understand what CA ants go through. I cannot relate to setting a surge or uber gambling and am grateful for that. I only pray that californitis doesn't infect our state.


I didn't set the surge on either of those rides. In certain spots around here Uber sets the surge at 4.0x or even 5.0x due to lack of drivers. When I'm fishing for high value rides I usually set my surge anywhere from 1.5x to 3.0x, depending on where I am and how much I feel like getting off the sofa if at home.

A lot of the surges I get have nothing to do with CA surge setting. Last week I picked up a guy on an Uber-set 5.0x ping. I saw no reason why it should be 5.0x, and I asked the guy if a driver had cancelled on him. He said yes, twice. I guess Uber wanted to make sure this guy wasn't let down again.

Not sure what Californitis is. I'm just here for the warm weather and palm trees! I'm not really interested in the California wierdness or the Looney Tunes politics etc.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, I have no recollection of anything you've written/contributed. Sorry!


Oh of course not. Yet the other day late at night the only thing on your mind was me...










https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...t-you-get-charged-anyway.419565/#post-6640165

I do apologize if my pointing out your pathetic lying is upsetting to you. I have noted that pointing out your lies and dishing it back to you are two things that will most certainly bring out the crybaby in you! I will have to remind myself that if I respond to one your own lame posts I run the risk of major tears and lies about how you are so clueless!

Uh-oh. It's getting late. You better get ready for the long night of awesome drunk pings! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Once someone updates the trip to add a new stop, it is too late, whoever is stacked gets bumped off. Sorry this happened to you but next time you know you can't get the trip back once someone adds onto the the fare.
> 
> A lot of times I ask the pax to add a new stop when we are going to wait somewhere deliberately to bump off the new ride request that came in so the next person can get a new driver. (Without me having to cancel the ride and count against me).


I didn't know this. Thx.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Oh of course not. Yet the other day late at night the only thing on your mind was me...
> 
> View attachment 530591
> 
> ...


Wow, such emotional attacks! And taking the time effort to search for previous posts of mine! Whatever it was that I did/said to you, I see you are still smarting from much butthurt! &#129315; :roflmao: I hope you somehow find a way to get over it!

Anyway, it's time for you to go on the back burner with the other moron from earlier in the thread, given that you have nothing to contribute to the discussion. I'm sure you can have a suitably vacuous discussion with him/her.

Toodaloo for now, Tinkerbelle!



Young Kim said:


> Thanks bro for the tip and for sharing. Now I learned something new today too for sure. Every ant should make UP.net their main bookmark. ESPECIALLY the newbies to avoid getting scammed! Those are the most painful stories to read. Imagine getting your weekly payout robbed! And your hopes for a "Covid Bonus" dashed...
> 
> Sorry about your losing the big fish...


No problem. Did you find that Support link in the app for UE deliveries that I told you about?



goneubering said:


> I didn't know this. Thx.


This is why I shared this. I have had a current pax change his/her address after I accepted a stacked ping, but assumed that the second pax for tired of waiting and cancelled. But I'd never had a high value stacked ping that I would have wanted to kick the current pax out for. Then again, Uber showing ride values is still a recent thing, and I did no rides from March to October this year.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I guess it goes to show that after thousands of rides and years doing this, you never stop learning


So... it might be fair to say a fish on the hook is worth two in the brook. 

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So... it might be fair to say a fish on the hook is worth two in the brook. :smiles:
> 
> .


I prefer the famous old adage, "kid who changes his ride at the last minute gets ejected".

To be fair though, accepting the $25 ride was a mistake. At that time of the morning and in that location I should have been fishing for a $100 plus ride.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I prefer the famous old adage, "kid who changes his ride at the last minute gets ejected".
> 
> To be fair though, accepting the $25 ride was a mistake. At that time of the morning and in that location I should have been fishing for a $100 plus ride.


Ah well... sheit happens. I think you are taking it remarkably well. I would've been more upset about losing the $300 tip the kid was planning to give you before he was ejected. :frown:

Just kidding. 

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ah well... sheit happens. I think you are taking it remarkably well. I would've been more upset about losing the $300 tip the kid was planning to give you before he was ejected. :frown:
> 
> Just kidding. :smiles:
> 
> .


Well, pings are just sales leads. They don't mean anything until the ride is done and the money is in your Uber account.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It's pretty ridiculous and another unfortunate example of riders having more control over drivers than they should. In a perfect world, if a rider updates a stop, the driver should have to confirm it through the app before it updates the trip. I imagine this is especially true in California because you essentially agree to a certain trip upfront (pay, length, multiplier, etc).


----------



## Killapak (Nov 25, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


$270 - $310 job. And you believed that shit ? Do the world a favour and remove yourself from the gene-pool.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Y’all know there’s an ignore feature, right?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Killapak said:


> $270 - $310 job. And you believed that shit ? Do the world a favour and remove yourself from the gene-pool.


&#129315; What a trolltastic post!

BTW, gene pool isn't hyphenated. You moron.



hooj said:


> Y'all know there's an ignore feature, right?


True, but I don't mind insulting the odd troll here and there when they pop their little heads up. Bless 'em.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> &#129315; What a trolltastic post!
> 
> BTW, gene pool isn't hyphenated. You moron.
> 
> ...


&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


Glad you learned from this. Next time you will leave their corpeses on the side of the road and continue to the next ride


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

where is dekero when he is most needed.


----------



## Killapak (Nov 25, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> &#129315; What a trolltastic post!
> 
> BTW, gene pool isn't hyphenated. You moron.
> 
> ...


What's a hyphunated ? This forum has "died" ! The only people commenting are all you humourless pseudo intellectuals with your heads up your arse. And don't be upset. I mean that in a caring-sharing manner. Sorry, if that is not good grummar.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Killapak said:


> This forum has "died" !


there are socks and then there are socks that announce themselves.


----------



## Killapak (Nov 25, 2020)

SHalester said:


> there are socks and then there are socks that announce themselves.


What is a socks ? And who the **** is Neil?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


Seems the algorithm is quicker than humans in decision making.

Nothing you can do about it except chalk it up to experience and incorporate your experience into future split second decisions.

Man against the machine.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why the proverbial bird in the hand is worth not just two, but, in your case, four in the proverbial bush.
> 
> If the customer does add a stop or change the destination, the application automatically re-assigns the stacked ping.


Now you tell him.

He needed that info beforehand.



NotMe said:


> This is lesson of not be too greedy. That $300 ride was something which blows out your mind because $65 for 17 miles for pax already in your car was good ride by itself. The fact you still complain after that makes me think you did not learn anything.


Profitable contractors are always looking for the next profitable job.

Close out the current contract in favor of a unicorn offer. Seems to be prevalent in the construction trades.

Maximizing profits does not equate to being greedy. Maximizing profits should be the goal of every independent contractor.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems the algorithm is quicker than humans in decision making.
> 
> Nothing you can do about it except chalk it up to experience and incorporate your experience into future split second decisions.
> 
> Man against the machine.


Machines win.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

It's only money 
Thanks god you are safe.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> The "estimated earnings" info. Is that available for everybody?


Only California



kdyrpr said:


> Day in the life...... WTF is a surge? Haven't seen 4.0 in 2 years. As a matter of fact I haven't seen Anything.0 in months. OR multiplier.


California has multiplier surge again. More like drivers setting their own multiplier.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

I guess this is something new. Usually a pax gets locked out if they change or add a stop after the driver accepts a stacked ride.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Pandy2 said:


> I guess this is something new. Usually a pax gets locked out if they change or add a stop after the driver accepts a stacked ride.


My understanding is that UBER adjust its charge to the rider based on the new route. As a driver, we still get paid for time and distance, and we are protected against "longhauling" or erroneous route in case a passenger decides to make a stink about the routing.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> The "estimated earnings" info. Is that available for everybody?


Nope, I am on Cape Cod and no surges and no estimated rides.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> be thankfull for a ping!...im currently sitting in my normal fishing hole from 4am with crickets chirping!...surrounded by ants who in better days were not here....denver feels like a town of 25,000 people


Nothing's "normal" anymore. I had to change my times and fishing hole, especially after the barges took out the 3-mile bridge from Pensacola in October.


----------



## kiwigirlinnv (Jul 29, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Day in the life...... WTF is a surge? Haven't seen 4.0 in 2 years. As a matter of fact I haven't seen Anything.0 in months. OR multiplier.


I haven't seen a surge in Las Vegas NV since March 2020. Absolutely no promos or incentives the week of Christmas.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Customers not being able to figure out how "leave at door", "meet at door" and wait in car works seems to get me hot under the collar. Those people a most likely to complain


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


I would've seriously considered running them over!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I would've seriously considered running them over!


How many times?



Killapak said:


> Do the world a favour and remove yourself from the gene-pool.





Killapak said:


> The only people commenting are all you humourless pseudo intellectuals with your heads up your arse.


Right, because suggesting that people commit suicide is sooooo funny. You're a laugh a minute.

Go away, troll!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How many times?
> 
> 
> Right, because suggesting that people commit suicide is sooooo funny. You're a laugh a minute.
> ...


In my case, about 3,781 times.....I drive a Prius!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> WTF is a surge?


That's when a pax really annoys you, and your blood pressure goes up. :laugh:


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

I’ve had similar experiences. I’ve learned to end the trip prior to drop off. Explain to them there is another customer waiting for you and they can order another one.

pax always add the stop a few blocks away from destination so it never really hurts the pay.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Sunday morning after Thanksgiving and I positioned myself in an area I know is good for high surge rides to the airport after holidays. While I was waiting a ping came in. 10 minutes away, short hop ride but at 4.0 surge it world be worth $25. It was still early and I figured I'd have time to knock it out before a big cahoona surge airport ping came in, so I took it. The pax turned out to be two teenage boys, probably 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> The ride was uneventful, but just as I was pulling up to the drop-off the next ping came in. Estimated earnings $270 - $310. Obviously I accepted it asap. 10 seconds later, one of the twerps in the back seat decided to add another stop in San Francisco, 17 miles away. I knew that this would blow the $300 ride out of the water, so I told the kid that I wasn't taking him. His ride extension to SF was still at 4.0x surge, so another $65 but against $300 it was no comparison.
> 
> ...


You thank you for sharing! What an amazing and funny and entertaining story! You just added great value to this forum.... Cheers mate!!!


----------

